# UK expat looking for a 1 bed / studio to live - DIFC Commute



## aneesrazzak (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi

I am a UK expat that has secured a job in Dubai, near the DIFC.

I am looking for a studio / 1 bed flat to rent, within commuting distance (by Metro).

Any advice about areas that I should consider would be much appreciated (via reply or PM)

My budget is 6,000 dirham per month (if that's realistic). I am thinking bur dubai, downtown dubai or deira - I would be open to other suggestions. So long as it's commuting distance to DIFC.

Any other additional advice / tips on moving from the UK to the UAE would be much appreciated.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Read the Stickies and look through Dubizzle for properties ?

Everywhere is commutable to DIFC but what are your constraints ? DIFC is on the Metro line, but accommodation is at a premium when its near the line.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your budget may be 6K per month but rents are paid in either 1, 2, 3 or 4 cheques (either 12, 6, 4 or 3 months rent at a time), with 1-2 cheques increasingly the norm these days.

There are scores of apartment buildings along Sheikh Zayed near DIFC. Your best bet is to walk up and down each side of Sheikh Zayed and note the contact numbers of the property management company (some of them have long banners with phone numbers on them, very visible from the road), or speak to the security people in each building about apartments for rent and what's available. You may be surprised at what you can find in your budget, especially in the older buildings. 




aneesrazzak said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a UK expat that has secured a job in Dubai, near the DIFC.
> 
> ...


----------



## aneesrazzak (Jul 1, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Your budget may be 6K per month but rents are paid in either 1, 2, 3 or 4 cheques (either 12, 6, 4 or 3 months rent at a time), with 1-2 cheques increasingly the norm these days.
> 
> There are scores of apartment buildings along Sheikh Zayed near DIFC. Your best bet is to walk up and down each side of Sheikh Zayed and note the contact numbers of the property management company (some of them have long banners with phone numbers on them, very visible from the road), or speak to the security people in each building about apartments for rent and what's available. You may be surprised at what you can find in your budget, especially in the older buildings.


Hi, 

Thanks for the thorough response.

The apartments near Sheikh Zayed Road - are they walking distance to DIFC?

That sounds a good idea - I will do that upon my arrival. I have 2 weeks after I arrive there to find my own 1 bed flat or studio.

I am not looking to drive - so I guess if these building are walking distance to DIFC then that's fine? Otherwise what do you reckon of staying in somewhere like Deira or Bur Dubai. 

Do you also happen to know what the metro system is like for commuting?

I really appreciate time given in responding 

Anees


----------



## aneesrazzak (Jul 1, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Read the Stickies and look through Dubizzle for properties ?
> 
> Everywhere is commutable to DIFC but what are your constraints ? DIFC is on the Metro line, but accommodation is at a premium when its near the line.


Hi, 

Thanks for the thorough response.

I am not looking to drive - so I guess if these building are walking distance to DIFC then that's fine? Otherwise what do you reckon of staying in somewhere like Deira or Bur Dubai? I don't mind if there are not many Western expats there...

Only constraint for me is that I will be with someone, so ideally localc superstores / restaurants would be good. The main thing is commute isnt too long as I currently come from outside of London into London for a very long commute now.

I really appreciate time given in responding 

Anees


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't believe any of the apartments along Sh. Zayed in old town or downtown will match your budget. My cousin just got a studio next to Dubai Mall metro station for 75,000/year and THAT was last year. I could guess prices have continued to rise. Your best best is to find something in a less desireable area right next to a metro station.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Asking about walking distances to DIFC is an impossible question to answer other than to say no, nothing is walkable from anywhere. The simple reason is heat - DIFC is a bit like saying 'Westminster' - its a big place and you could walk there if its close by but not if its a bit far away. 

Then you have SZR - which obviously has two sides. Its twice the size of the M1, up to seven or eight lanes in each direction and if you're on the other side, unless you are right next to one of the bridges (and there aren't many) you will have to take a taxi to cross over.

Even if you are on the right side, accommodation on SZR could be three or four miles away and you won't walk 100 yards in the summer.

Spend some time looking at Google maps and carefully study the scale - plan on living somewhere else and taking the metro as your budget won't fit the stretch of road by DIFC which is covered in five star hotels and high end apartment hotels.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Most people, when talking about "Sheikh Zayed", are talking about the stretch between the Defence Center roundabout and the World Trade Centre roundabout. It's about a mile long, is served by three metro stops (WTC, Emirates Towers and Financial Centre). Lots of hotels, lots of apartments, lots of restaurants, some small supermarkets. These buildings directly front onto Sheikh Zayed in a solid row. DIFC is directly behind the Emirates Towers metro stop. 

Once you get past the Dusit Thani Hotel, it's the name of the area, not the road, that's used, such as Business Bay or Downtown or TECOM or Al Barsha or JLT. 

If you work at DIFC and live on Sheikh Zayed, it's eminently walkable and I do know people who live walk to DIFC every day from their apartment near the Dusit Thani. It's a 15 minute walk and fine even in this heat. If it's humid they'll catch the metro from Financial Centre to Emirates Towers, where it's only a five minute walk outside to reach DIFC.

If you live on the opposite side, there are two metro bridges that allows you to cross the road and the bridges are air conditioned! 

To the OP, 75K will get you something on Sheikh Zayed, definitely a studio at least and probably a one bedroom if you look carefully in the older buildings. One of my mates rented a 2-bedroom apartment in an older building last summer for only 80K (though I doubt it's possible these days!). But you need to visit each building and find out what's available.


----------

